# Hello from The Eastern Shore of MD



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Death Blow (Sep 3, 2007)

Hello from the other side of the bay.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Glenn. Have fun here.


----------



## SouthernOhio#9 (Oct 10, 2005)

:welcomesign:


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## pvtpilot (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello, where you at on the other side of the pond? I live near Centreville.

This is an awesome site!! It suprises me I haven't found it before. I can see the wife will be even more annoyed at how much time I spend on the computer.. :-(

Best regards, Glenn


----------



## whitemarlin (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome from the beach


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

:wav::welcomesign::wav:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## dealesatellite (Aug 2, 2006)

*membership*

Welcome Glen have a question. I have a friend that wants to join but i can not tell him how or where to sign up. john


----------



## esmd (Mar 16, 2009)

Another newbie from the shore, here.


----------



## pvtpilot (Mar 16, 2009)

esmd said:


> Another newbie from the shore, here.


esmd.. I believe I have seen that id on the MDwhitetail site??

What say??

Best regards, Glenn


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## eyebrowcounter (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome, originally from just north of baltimore.


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

:welcomesign: to AT
from Missouri.


----------



## dnhrdng (Apr 19, 2009)

*new guy*

Just found this site while looking for bow press.I mostly shoot 3D. Looks like a great site. Will visit often


----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

welcome to at.


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------

